# Playing with dad's camera



## popsprocket (Jun 18, 2013)

So my friend is fairly into photography, so when dad bought a nice camera (not a DSLR, but turns up a similar quality), he wanted to show me the ropes. We picked my car because it was a transportable model.

















There's dozens more of course, but these are my favourite. It really does make me want to take up photography. The difference in quality between the right and the wrong equipment alone is simply amazing.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 20, 2013)

Love the car. Pics are great too!


----------



## Skodt (Jun 20, 2013)

I enjoy the bottom most picture. I think it gives off the vibe of muscle. Also it makes me get the feeling a race is about to go down; almost like a movie scene. Pictures inspire thought when they are good, and I think you captured something there. Good job.


----------



## Tyrannohotep (Jun 20, 2013)

Your car has a really uncommon and creative design! Pity you don't see more of those on the streets.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the perspective on the first and third one, best. You're right, you can tell they were taken with a good camera. Nice car, too.


----------



## Travers (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice photos, pops. 
They are all good, but the third is by far the strongest. Though I think you could dial back the exposure on the second two just a touch, there's a little bit of detail lost. Especially the second one.
What camera did you use?
Photography is a great hobby to take up. Getting a great shot with the camera set to manual is such a rewarding feeling.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all. And I agree, the third shot is definitely the strongest. I was so happy with it when I got it on the computer that suddenly the background became really disappointing (you know, the fact that there's a fence about twenty metres from the car and not a nice long road or something).

The camera is a Sony NEX5 but I can't figure out how to work it's manual settings haha, I have to resort to using the auto settings. There's some weird thing going on in the menu that I can't get around where I try and turn off all the automatic stuff but it won't let me. I'll have to read the destruction manual...

On the second shot the exposure problem was because it was overcast but the sun was still trying to blare down through the clouds. There's a better parking lot across the street from that one that we should have gone too. The lights there aren't a horrible yellow colour either.

These ones were taken there, that's my friend's cheap daily driver (because he, like me, decided to buy a car twice his age that can't be entirely trusted).





This one had a slightly wider angle lense on the camera at the time.


----------



## Travers (Jun 22, 2013)

Ahh nice, I have the same camera. Yeah, the controls aren't intuitive at all. A manual is definitely needed. Although I seem to remember there being an in camera manual...? I may have made that up.

I wouldn't be disappointed with the background at all! It's very Mad Max, and suits the car down to the ground.

With the second lot, the first picture is really strong. That reflection is great! The second, a wee bit soft on the focus. Not as sharp and the blacks have turned a bit grainy, not vibrant like in the first.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 22, 2013)

Love the pic of the white car with red design - the mirror image in the water so crystal clear WOW!


----------



## philistine (Jun 22, 2013)

popsprocket said:


> So my friend is fairly into photography, so when dad bought a nice camera (not a DSLR, but turns up a similar quality), he wanted to show me the ropes. We picked my car because it was a transportable model.
> 
> There's dozens more of course, but these are my favourite. It really does make me want to take up photography. The difference in quality between the right and the wrong equipment alone is simply amazing.



There is no 'wrong' equipment, really. It wouldn't matter if you had the best setup money can be; if you have no understand of the elements which make up a good photograph, you'll only end up shooting garbage. 

Nice pictures, and car!


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 22, 2013)

Trilby said:


> Love the pic of the white car with red design - the mirror image in the water so crystal clear WOW!



I spread that puddle out myself


----------

